# Washer Bunnies!



## mouse_chalk

Well, I don't know about you guys, but I think that one of the CUTEST things a bunny does (apart from kisses and binkies) is clean themselves... I don't know, whenever i see Mouse or Chalk wiping their paws over their faces and pulling their ears down to lick the bottom it makes me want to cry! It should not be allowed to be that cute!:inlove:

I've tried very hard to capture this on camera, but it's over so quickly that it's hard to get... hence the camera is a permenant addition next to me on the sofa these days!

So...everybody please post pics of your bunnies cleaning themselves, and being darn cute at it! I'll start with a couple of pics of my own...



















There you go!


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## mouse_chalk

AAAWWWWWWWW! I want a little floppy eared one!:bunnyheart


----------



## Evey

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


>


aww, I don't know if I've ever told you this, but I LOVE Macey! She is the cutest


----------



## Bo B Bunny

And bless Mama, and Daddy and my sissies and bruvers, and all my slaves, and .....


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Great Thread!!!


----------



## 12354somebunny

more washing pics


----------



## SDShorty

Ummm, I can't exactly say what she is cleaning here, LOL


----------



## mouse_chalk

That is the cutest picture EVER, EVER, *EVER!!!!!!*

:adorable:

Great pics everyone, post more!! :wave:

*somebunny wrote: *


>


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hazel when she was younger





and when she was a baby


----------



## Bo B Bunny

You're trying to kill me with those baby Hazel pics aren't you?!


----------



## MikeScone

A clean Scone is a happy Scone...


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## mouse_chalk

Awwwwwww so cute!

I'm trying to get some more pics, but they put their paws away every time I get the camera out lol!:grumpy:


----------



## jcl_24

[align=center]Fluffy gets down to important business[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Tracey




----------



## Little Bay Poo

I don't have any grooming pictures but I do have a video I just finished putting together. Billy grooms himself A LOT. Sometimes I ask him who he's prettying himself up for 

Here's the video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC7LEbdhqwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC7LEbdhqwc[/ame]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*We just sat here and watched all of your videos! we love Billy! we think Ronnie is a litte horndog! LOL! *

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> I don't have any grooming pictures but I do have a video I just finished putting together. Billy grooms himself A LOT. Sometimes I ask him who he's prettying himself up for
> 
> Here's the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC7LEbdhqwc


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *We just sat here and watched all of your videos! we love Billy! we think Ronnie is a litte horndog! LOL! *


lol, that's a lot of bunny videos to watch in one sitting!  Yeah Ronnie's a horndog, even after being neutered! I'm pretty sure he's just confused and has claimed me as his "girlfriend." :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Exorcist bunny.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awwwwwwww Sparky!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Sugar N Spice

That was a great video Little Bay Poo! Good job. Here's one of Daisy.

<a href="http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i246/Arabarrelgirl/?action=view&current=MayPictures020-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i246/Arabarrelgirl/MayPictures020-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mouse_chalk

*AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You have the cutest little bunny! I love him! Is that video sped up a bit or is he just a really fast washer? Lol! 

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> I don't have any grooming pictures but I do have a video I just finished putting together. Billy grooms himself A LOT. Sometimes I ask him who he's prettying himself up for
> 
> Here's the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC7LEbdhqwc


----------



## mouse_chalk

Here's Snowy washing herself


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *AWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You have the cutest little bunny! I love him! Is that video sped up a bit or is he just a really fast washer? Lol!


Hehehe I guess small bunnies are just quick like that  Billy has a tendency to do everything super fast. It's funny because if I try to film him running I end up with a blur of a bunny on film!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit

Hehe, ever since I first got my first bunny I wanted to take a picture of that! First one ever: 




Zakura-chan. Don't know quite how old she was....not very old.
More recent pictures:





















And here's Sasuke:









Aroma:









Sasuke isn't so selfish, he'll happily clean Zakura too...just as well since after he's sprayed her down, she can't clean the insides of her own ears


----------



## kathy5

you asked for it

here is my cocoa


----------



## Little Bay Poo

Ronnie is a conservative washer:


----------



## Michaela




----------



## dmbsgrl

My new bun Dusty (aka Dust Bunny) cleaning him/herself.


----------



## Dilkara

Here's my grooming shots















I've also got a little grooming video. (that ends in chasing, lol)
[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1eGacLHPPhs]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1eGacLHPPhs[/ame]


----------



## Becca

YAY, I finally got a picture of Dippy washing himself! What a cutie!


----------



## Becca

Oh no the picture didn't work um.. hang on


----------



## Becca

Why do my pictures from the digital camera go massive? and my mobile ones stay small?
Someone help me please


----------



## trailsend

Hope


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Why do my pictures from the digital camera go massive? and my mobile ones stay small?
> Someone help me please


I think the higher the picture quality and megapixels, the larger the image. So a digital camera has a lot more megapixels than a mobile phone and that's why the images come out bigger. If you are using photobucket you can click on the picture you want to post, go to resize, click the down arrow and then choose "message board (640 x 480). 

Here's one of Billy:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry




----------



## Luv-bunniz

kathy5 wrote:


> you asked for it
> 
> here is my cocoa
> 
> 
> Â


"Time to revise my evil plan - attack of the evil ball, mwahahahahahahahaahha"

(we all know she isnt evil, shes just adorable :biggrin2: ) 


> Â



"Teheheheheheheheheheeheheheehehehehe I stole the veggies out the fridge and you dont even know it  "

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Â



"I'm not listening...LALALALALALALALALALALALA"


----------



## WeLuffOurHeffalump

Heffalump washing his toesies ^_^


----------



## kherrmann3

OMG! BabyBunnies! Dippy is adorable! *starts bunny-nabbing list* :biggrin2:

I recently got a picture of Toby cleaning! Woo! He's normally so secretive about it, I can never get a picture! The way he's sitting, though, it's more like a "duck and cover!" pose. Cute, nonetheless.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## mouse_chalk

I just found this one of Snowy and I had to add it in! :biggrin2:


----------



## yamaya17

this picture kind of scares me but its cute ^^


----------



## Hayley411

Here is sherbert











All done






~Hayley


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas!


----------



## mouse_chalk

OOOOOOMMMMMMGEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

Dallas is toooo cute!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> OOOOOOMMMMMMGEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> Dallas is toooo cute!!!


I know and all mine!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok here is what i see him saying.........."com gwive me huwgs Fran"





>





> Boo hooo hooo where are you Fran?





>


Mouse_Chalk BACK OFF!!!!! LOL it is a well known fact that Dallas is MINE!!!!!!:inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk

> Mouse_Chalk BACK OFF!!!!! LOL it is a well known fact that Dallas is MINE!!!!!!:inlove:


Deluded woman!! :craziness

I've just been letting you think that Dallas is yours.... Now I am swooping into full-on bunny-nap mode! :zoro:h34r2:duel

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*I think you are delusional.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is what i see him saying.........."com gwive me huwgs Fran"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hooo hooo where are you Fran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mouse_Chalk BACK OFF!!!!! LOL it is a well known fact that Dallas is MINE!!!!!!:inlove:
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

*:shock:*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Mouse_Chalk BACK OFF!!!!! LOL it is a well known fact that Dallas is MINE!!!!!!:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> Deluded woman!! :craziness
> 
> I've just been letting you think that Dallas is yours.... Now I am swooping into full-on bunny-nap mode! :zoro:h34r2:duel
> 
> :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *:shock:*
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse_Chalk BACK OFF!!!!! LOL it is a well known fact that Dallas is MINE!!!!!!:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> Deluded woman!! :craziness
> 
> I've just been letting you think that Dallas is yours.... Now I am swooping into full-on bunny-nap mode! :zoro:h34r2:duel
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ohhh yes! :biggrin2: Believe me, it will happen!!
:nod


----------



## JadeIcing

You dont have my Addy!


----------



## Becca

Ali GORGEOUS PICTURESSSS :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Ali GORGEOUS PICTURESSSS :biggrin2:


Why thank you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You dont have my Addy!



ha ha ha but i do,lol.



i love all these pics of cleaning bunnies


----------



## JadeIcing

I got more.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## kherrmann3

*JadeIcing wrote*


>


Ohh geez! I think my head just exploded! So... much... CUTENESS!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## Happi Bun

^My past shelter bun, Dolly. :hearts:






^Nikki :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:

So cute! I really think I should haveNikki.


----------



## kherrmann3

I've captured more cuteness in action!


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt\


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Wyatt looks like he is saying his prayers before eating,lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww Toby has a clean ear! and Berry has clean footsies (be sure to keep an eye on her hocks - mini-rex can get sore there!) and little Wyatt is such a good boy saying his prayers!


----------



## swanlake




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Fluffy cleaning himself, holding himself up on Monsters


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## kherrmann3

Miss Emma is always grooming! She's so clean compared to Toby! He's pretty darn clean, too!

Bunny cleanin' time!





Toby tried to ruin the picture by galloping in front of the camera.


----------



## Shortstuff1385

He's giving me the evil eye in this picture, I caught him cleaning himself





Normally he does this in private but he braved it in front of me lol





He's no too sure what to think


----------



## kherrmann3

Thumper looks like a guy who's relaxing on the couch and watching a sports game! All the picture needs is a little bowl of chips and a beer!


----------



## Saudade

Lucy likes to pull off her trademarked world domination bunny look when she cleans, so consequently all my pics look like she's just plotted the destruction of the human race.
Enjoy




And then my pretties we shall rule the world!




Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Numbat




----------



## Sethcjd




----------



## jewelwillow

AAAWWWWW!!!!!!!! Washing bunnies are my favourite cutest thing in the world!
Here are some of Violet, but it's so hard to catch them on camera.


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's Sammi grooming. After you pet her or hold her, she grooms like nuts! It's like she's trying to get the icky people smell off of her!


----------



## Brandy456




----------



## LionsRawr

Bubble Gum


----------



## Psychobunny




----------



## kellbell23




----------



## Luca

*Tracey wrote: *


>


Aww looks just like my Luca.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Smokies















Snookium


----------



## Elainaaa

I must say that every ones bunnies are super cute!!:happybunny:

Here is Joey


----------



## SablePoint

^He likes giving himself a bath after getting a bath.


----------



## sbaxter

*Sue B.wrote: that is the cutest bun ever!!*


> My new bun Dusty (aka Dust Bunny) cleaning him/herself.


----------



## la vie est belle

Squeaky cleannnnnn


----------



## LuellaJean

My boys washing...









All together now!!!


----------



## Cozybunny




----------



## sugapwum

2 week old Holland Lop babies...


----------



## sugapwum

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/azhVTwRYMRw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Sweets

Sweets cleaning his face in his litter tray. aww I love him so much!! :hearts


----------



## Cinnysmum




----------



## naomi

Its Ruby...(In a pink hoody )...You may have to wait for it to load


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Sugapwum- That's soooooo adorbale..I can watch that a million times over and still find it toooooo adorable! :biggrin2:Baby holland lops are the cutest thing there EVER EVER could be!


----------



## Koumyou_69

Tiger





Mocka


----------



## area20




----------



## FreezeNkody

Miss Freeze!


----------



## Azerane

Bandit  Or is this the wrong type of washer  lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, yes not the washing we were thinking about 

Houdini up first 
Bandy follows 
Snowy up last


----------



## whiskylollipop

I love these! Here's my favourite one, from Merlin's childhood:


----------



## ChocoClover

Cutie &#128525;

It's snowy


----------



## bellaterra214

It's so hot today, Sebastian not even going to bother getting up to wash his face.


----------

